
Gamerize – Marketplace for Gamers and Fans - quinnvaughn
I started a company called Gamerize. We&#x27;re a marketplace where users can pay to play video games with their favorite youtubers&#x2F;streamers&#x2F;celebrities&#x2F;etc. We&#x27;re basically a management system where you can schedule game play time with your audience easier. We will also eventually be providing analytics so you can find collaborative opportunities with other youtubers&#x2F;streamers to help grow your channel, as well as plenty of other things. If you&#x27;re worried people won&#x27;t pay for it, we also have the option of allowing free sessions so you can just use it as a way to grow your channel, until you believe you can start monetizing it. We&#x27;re looking for alpha gamers to test it out to make sure you actually enjoy using the product. We have data to indicate users want this, so we really want data to show that the other side of our marketplace wants this. The alpha itself will be completely free so we can just get as much feedback as possible. If this sounds like something you&#x27;re interested in, feel free to email me at quinn@gamerize.io
======
Zekio
I wonder what you offer that existing platforms don't, considering that people
have tiers on patreon where you can get to play with the streamer or donation
tiers on other platforms for a similar reward/benefit

~~~
quinnvaughn
Yeah so if you have like... 5 people who want to play with you, I'm not sure
if we would as of the current product (maybe once we had analytics, a huge
platform to help you grow your audience, whatever else, sure it's still
valuable). However once you start to get more people, scheduling that
effectively would basically be impossible. I've never used Patreon, but I'm
fairly confident they don't do that at all for you, they just help with the
payment, correct?

~~~
quinnvaughn
We do minute to minute scheduling (which is really hard, especially since the
game time is dynamic) for you so you can maximize the money you get/the people
you can play with as well as making it much easier for your audience to
actually set that up, which they would have no control over using something
like Patreon.

